# Electrical Question (domestic)



## scooterism (31/7/16)

Is there a easy way for non electrical people to determine which outlets are on what circuits?

In my meter box, circuits are marked for hotwater, cooktop, lighting A/C and then there are a few with no markings..

Cheers


----------



## MHB (31/7/16)

Pull the fuse or turn off the switches (from the ones not marked) one at a time and see which one shuts down the power to which power point.
M


----------



## scooterism (31/7/16)

MHB said:


> Pull the fuse or turn off the switches (from the ones not marked) one at a time and see which one shuts down the power to which power point.
> M


That sounds like an isolation test which I thought of about 2 seconds after I posted my question.

Cheers fella..


----------



## DU99 (31/7/16)

you can spend a few $$$$$ and get a circuit finder..or just pull a fuse.


----------

